# Log Splitter



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

2508speed said:


> No way that's faster than a log splitter. Much cheaper though I'll agree. More dangerous too. Keep your head away from that screw, looks dangerous to me. Those things are notorious for injuries.


Danger was my first thought as well, getting a glove caught by the screw is a broken arm or worse waiting to happen


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

We have a few splitters in our shop that mount on the front of any skidsteer that we would sell cheap. Talk about saving your back and splitting a bunch of wood in a hurry. 4 or 5 inch cylinders available, depending on if you prefer speed or crazy serious power. I love my maul for ash and other non knotty wood, but you can't beat sitting in a cab, grabbing the wood with the splitter and splitting it as you swing over top of your pile or truck bed.


----------



## davi5982 (Mar 8, 2010)

tmilldrummer said:


> We have a few splitters in our shop that mount on the front of any skidsteer that we would sell cheap. Talk about saving your back and splitting a bunch of wood in a hurry. 4 or 5 inch cylinders available, depending on if you prefer speed or crazy serious power. I love my maul for ash and other non knotty wood, but you can't beat sitting in a cab, grabbing the wood with the splitter and splitting it as you swing over top of your pile or truck bed.


Picture?


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Got a few pictures on our website www.wood-split.com. Not a lot on the website but enough to get an idea. I will see if I can get some pictures of the ones on the floor today.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

tmilldrummer said:


> Got a few pictures on our website www.wood-split.com. Not a lot on the website but enough to get an idea. I will see if I can get some pictures of the ones on the floor today.


That's really cool. Looks like a back saver.


----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## tmilldrummer (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are three that we have sitting in the shop right now. One that has a solid pusher to a 4 way wedge so the wood falls out the end, one that is the opposite of that with the pusher being the 4 way wedge, and a see thru one that has a 4 way wedge at the end. Pretty neat splitters that can save a ton of manual labor and pain if you own a skidsteer.


----------

